# Historic Pit Bull Images



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

(I think this is the tat I want)
November 1924 --- Washington, DC: Meet up with Stubby, a 9-year-old veteran of the canine species. He has been through the World War as mascot for the 102nd Infantry, 26th Division. Stubby visited the White House to call on President Coolidge









The American Watch Dog - WW1 Propaganda Poster









Couldn't Forget PETEY!


















Early 20th Century Classic Pit Bull - America's #1 Family Dog









Bud the Pit Bull - Hero of the American Road, 1st dog to travel cross country by automobile










Feel free to ad more if you come across them!


----------



## Deuce408 (Jul 31, 2008)

Great Thread! :cheers: I think you should get that tattoo. It would look really nice..


----------

